# looking to build 1\64.ho scale track first timer



## toypark (Feb 2, 2005)

i want to build a track like datona race track but very detailed with bleachers,garage.parking lot i will modfye it a little with a monorail. if any one has any tips what would work well it going to be a 1\64 scale mostle track. do they have 1\64 slot cars or ho scale and if so were can i buy the track any one know of any good sites with decent prices and helpfull tips are all ways welcomed. i never built a track befor so i need very helpfull site that would have evry thign i need


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

If you only want an ovat-type track, check the swap-n-sale threads, someone is usually selling track. Much cheaper than buying a new set. As for the making of the layout, go check out this site:

http://www.hoslotcarracing.com

And many here can help with the scenery end of things.


----------



## toypark (Feb 2, 2005)

*thanks*

i would like to build my first track oval and if that gos well then i will try some thing else but thank you i will try the swap and sell


----------



## Rawafx (Jul 20, 1999)

Check out www.stillwellracing.com he had a MAXX Track tri-oval(that is now just an oval that is really cool). His place is outstanding!!!


Bob Weichbrodt
Rawafx
A and H Hobbies
W-S, NC


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## toypark (Feb 2, 2005)

thanks for the links. since i am not doing well on building a train layout i figer let me not start any thing else. i am going to look around for places or people to build custom race tracks since i cant find many things maybe some one who builds track for a bussness will have a easyer time. if any knows of any one or any companys that build slot tracks let me know [email protected]


----------



## MAD MAN TIMO (May 5, 2005)

Ok i prefer the 1/34 scale but its your track. You can get a 2 hour dvd from www.oldslotracer.com explaining everything you need to know about building a track


----------

